
Intuition + Money =  An Aha Moment - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/12/business/12stream.html
======
MaysonL
Quote of the dsy: “In science, the most exciting expression isn’t ‘Eureka!’
It’s ‘Huh?’”.

~~~
josefresco
For me it's "booyah!".

Said shortly after I prove or disprove something.

